# Chicago O'Hare: UFO or Weather Phenomenon



## Matt308 (Jan 2, 2007)

Chicago Tribune

By John Hilkevitch

Published January 1, 2007


It sounds like a tired joke--but a group of airline employees insist they are in earnest, and they are upset that neither their bosses nor the government will take them seriously.

A flying saucerlike object hovered low over O'Hare International Airport for several minutes before bolting through thick clouds with such intense energy that it left an eerie hole in overcast skies, said some United Airlines employees who observed the phenomenon.

Was it an alien spaceship? A weather balloon lost in the airspace over the world's second-busiest airport? A top-secret military craft? Or simply a reflection from lights that played a trick on the eyes?

Officials at United professed no knowledge of the Nov. 7 event--which was reported to the airline by as many as a dozen of its own workers--when the Tribune started asking questions recently. But the Federal Aviation Administration said its air traffic control tower at O'Hare did receive a call from a United supervisor asking if controllers had spotted a mysterious elliptical-shaped craft sitting motionless over Concourse C of the United terminal.

No controllers saw the object, and a preliminary check of radar found nothing out of the ordinary, FAA spokeswoman Elizabeth Isham Cory said.

The FAA is not conducting a further investigation, Cory said. The theory is the sighting was caused by a "weather phenomenon," she said.

The UFO report has sparked some chuckles among controllers in O'Hare tower.

"To fly 7 million light years to O'Hare and then have to turn around and go home because your gate was occupied is simply unacceptable," said O'Hare controller and union official Craig Burzych.

Some of the witnesses, interviewed by the Tribune, said they are upset that neither the government nor the airline is probing the incident.

Whatever the object was, it could have interfered with O'Hare's radar and other equipment, and even created a collision risk, they said.

The Unidentified Aerial Phenomena (the term that extraterrestrial-watchers nowadays prefer over Unidentified Flying Object) was first seen by a United ramp worker who was directing back a United plane at Gate C17, according to an account the worker provided to the National UFO Reporting Center.

The sighting occurred during daylight, about 4:30 p.m., just before sunset.

All the witnesses said the object was dark gray and well defined in the overcast skies. They said the craft, estimated by different accounts to be 6 feet to 24 feet in diameter, did not display any lights.

Some said it looked like a rotating Frisbee, while others said it did not appear to be spinning. All agreed the object made no noise and it was at a fixed position in the sky, just below the 1,900-foot cloud deck, until shooting off into the clouds.

Witnesses shaken by sighting

"I tend to be scientific by nature, and I don't understand why aliens would hover over a busy airport," said a United mechanic who was in the cockpit of a Boeing 777 that he was taxiing to a maintenance hangar when he observed the metallic-looking object above Gate C17.

"But I know that what I saw and what a lot of other people saw stood out very clearly, and it definitely was not an [Earth] aircraft," the mechanic said.

One United employee appeared emotionally shaken by the sighting and "experienced some religious issues" over it, one co-worker said.

A United manager said he ran outside his office in Concourse B after hearing the report about the sighting on an internal airline radio frequency.

"I stood outside in the gate area not knowing what to think, just trying to figure out what it was," he said. "I knew no one would make a false call like that. But if somebody was bouncing a weather balloon or something else over O'Hare, we had to stop it because it was in very close proximity to our flight operations."

Some joke, others research

The databases of various UFO-watching groups are full of accounts filed by pilots about sightings of unknown aircraft and anomalies that affected navigational equipment onboard planes.

Whether any of the UFO incidents are real or merely the result of individual perceptions, some experts say the events pose a potential safety risk to pilots and their passengers.

"There have been documented cases where safety appears to have been implicated, and more and more we are coming to the point of view that we are dealing with an intelligent phenomenon," said Richard Haines, science director at the National Aviation Reporting Center on Anomalous Phenomena, a private agency.

"We must be proactive before an aircraft goes down," said Haines, a former chief of the Space Human Factors Office at NASA's Ames Research Center.

Haines is investigating the O'Hare incident. He said he has determined that no weather balloons were launched in the vicinity of O'Hare on Nov. 7.

"It's absurd that the military would be conducting aerial test flights" near the airport, Haines said.

All the witnesses to the O'Hare event, who included at least several pilots, said they are certain based on the disc's appearance and flight characteristics that it was not an airplane, helicopter, weather balloon or any other craft known to man.

United denies UFO report

They're not sure what was hanging out for several minutes in the restricted airspace, but they are upset that no one in power has taken the matter seriously.

A United spokeswoman said there is no record of the UFO report. She said United officials do not recall discussion of any such incident.

"There's nothing in the duty manager log, which is used to report unusual incidents," said United spokeswoman Megan McCarthy. "I checked around. There's no record of anything."

The pilots of the United plane being directed back from Gate C17 also were notified by United personnel of the sighting, and one of the pilots reportedly opened a windscreen in the cockpit to get a better view of the object estimated to be hovering 1,500 feet above the ground.

The object was seen to suddenly accelerate straight up through the solid overcast skies, which the FAA reported had 1,900-foot cloud ceilings at the time.

"It was like somebody punched a hole in the sky," said one United employee.

Witnesses said they had a hard time visually tracking the object as it streaked through the dense clouds.

It left behind an open hole of clear air in the cloud layer, the witnesses said, adding that the hole disappeared within a few minutes.

The United employees interviewed by the Tribune spoke on condition of anonymity.

Some said they were interviewed by United officials and instructed to write reports and draw pictures of what they observed, and that they were advised by United officials to refrain from speaking about what they saw.

Federal agency backtracks

Like United, the FAA originally told the Tribune that it had no information on the alleged UFO sighting. But the federal agency quickly reversed its position after the newspaper filed a Freedom of Information Act request.

An internal FAA review of air-traffic communications tapes, a step toward complying with the Tribune request, turned up the call by the United supervisor to an FAA manager in the airport tower, Cory said.

Cory said the weather might have factored into what the witnesses thought they saw.

"Our theory on this is that it was a weather phenomenon," she said. "That night was a perfect atmospheric condition in terms of low [cloud] ceiling and a lot of airport lights. When the lights shine up into the clouds, sometimes you can see funny things. That's our take on it."

----------

Contact Getting Around at [email protected] or c/o the Chicago Tribune, 435 N. Michigan Ave., Chicago, IL 60611. Read recent columns at chicagotribune.com/gettingaround


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 2, 2007)

Anybody else see anything they can't explain?


----------



## k9kiwi (Jan 3, 2007)

Yup, a female Prime Minister that is that ugly she makes the wrong end of a horse look good.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 3, 2007)

I didn't see it, so I can't comment on what was seen.


> "Our theory on this is that it was a weather phenomenon," she said. "That night was a perfect atmospheric condition in terms of low [cloud] ceiling and a lot of airport lights. When the lights shine up into the clouds, sometimes you can see funny things. That's our take on it."



I dunno, I find it hard to believe that pilots would mistake airport lights and weather conditions for something unexplained. One of the reports I read stated that a pilot or two also reported seeing this. Could be something from somewhere else, or maybe a bunch of tin-foil hat wearers were in town...


----------



## R-2800 (Jan 3, 2007)

i find it also hard to belive and wonder what it is it can go both ways i guess but i guess it could be an alien craft


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 3, 2007)

Who said anything about alien craft? I just wonder (1) what the heck it was with such credible witnesses and (2) whether you guys have seen anything before.

My son said he saw something about 3 months ago while walking to school that scared him. Not being one for drama this caught my attention. He said he just happened to look up on an overcast day and say a cylindrical object silently floating across the sky. He said it was unlike anything he has ever seen before and for reasons he could not explain it "scared" and "excited" him. He stood still and watched it move horizontally across the sky. It went behind a small cloud and he waited for it to naturally reappear on the otherside. It never did.


----------



## timshatz (Jan 3, 2007)

k9kiwi said:


> Yup, a female Prime Minister that is that ugly she makes the wrong end of a horse look good.



Dude, I just saw her picture on the net. When you think they probably worked on her for a good hour to make her look as good as possible....you ain't kiddin' about the south end of a north bound horse.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 3, 2007)

I honestly can't say I've ever seen anything myself that couldn't be explained away (yet), although I've known a couple of people who'd sworn that they had.



k9kiwi said:


> Yup, a female Prime Minister that is that ugly she makes the wrong end of a horse look good.


Dude, don't talk to me about stupid looking (and just generally *STUPID*) prime ministers.

Jean "Thank Christ he's gone!" Chrétien, our former PM.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 4, 2007)

He he he. He looks like the Senator Palpatine (Sith Emperor) of Star Wars fame.

"Yeessss. Feeeel the hatred."


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jan 5, 2007)

I have never seen a UFO, I really don't know if those airport guys saw some UFO. I did see, about a decade ago, a little white, wispy thing wisk past the window of my house once. I thought it could have been a ghost, but now I really can't say.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 6, 2007)

i don't believe that in an infinate universe we can possibly be the only life forms, but i don't believe any other life forms can travel the billions of light years to visit us..........


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 6, 2007)

Almost sounded like Carl Sagan. Except stated with less gravitas. And poor grammar. And not quite as smart.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 6, 2007)

I think the only other life forms are going to be microscopic bacteria and such like. Not green slimy things in UFO's.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 6, 2007)

But you don't envision ANY intelligent life in the trillions and trillions of stars and their attendant solar systems?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 6, 2007)

Nope. Sorry, im a sceptic  Same with ghosts and stuff, as much as I'd like to believe in them, I dont.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 7, 2007)

I don't believe in ghosts but in an infinate universe the odds suggest there has to be other life.....


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 7, 2007)

I agree with you Lanc. Gotta be.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 9, 2007)

i don't know who it was but someone once said "The surest sign that inteligent life exists outside this galaxy is that it has never tried to contact us"..........


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 9, 2007)

that would explain alot.


----------

